# صور لاجساد قدسين لم تتحلل لحد الان



## sharihan (15 ديسمبر 2006)




----------



## sparrow (15 ديسمبر 2006)

بركتهم تكون معانا
شكرا لتعبك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 ديسمبر 2006)

*بركتهم و صلواتهم تكون معانا 

امين

شكرآ sparrow

دير الشهداء فى مصر--->سوهاج ---> أخميم مليااااااااااااااااااان شهداء متحللتش أجسادهم 

عندى بس توضيح للأخوة المسلمين اللى لازم هيدخلوا و يعلقوا بكلام جارح

الصور دى أجسامهم مش متحللة .. دى أجسامهم متعذبة

يعنى لون جسمهم دة من عذابات شافوها قبل الأستشهاد يعنى كبوا عليهم زيت مغلى او بلاك مغلى اللى بيعملوا بية الشارع أو حرقوهم و فككوا سنانهم و قطعوا اجزاء من جسمهم صوابع ايدهم او كفة الأيد نفسها و رغم كل دة ربنا كان بيقويهم و منهم اللى استشهد من العذابات و منهم اللى استشهد بفصل الرأس عن الجسم ...

دة توضيح للصور عشان اى تعليق من المسلمين​*


----------



## *S.O.G* (15 ديسمبر 2006)

[ذكرني ده بقول للرب:/SIZE]
 [لن تدع قدوسك يرى الفساد/SIZE]
شكراً لجهودك ...صلاتهم معنا أجمعين!


----------



## montasser (15 ديسمبر 2006)

ليتمجد الله فى قديسية بس القديس سيدهم بشاى معروف لكن مين الباقيين


----------



## ابن الكنيسة (18 ديسمبر 2006)

روووووووووووووووووووووعة


----------



## remoo (23 فبراير 2007)

بركة صلواتهم تكون معنا امين


----------



## rania-grg (24 فبراير 2007)

بركة صلواتهم تكون معانا.
ربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## نعمة (3 مارس 2007)

©§¤°يسلموو °¤§©¤ـــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو °¤§©¤ـــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو °¤§©¤ـــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو °¤§©¤ـــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو °¤§©¤ـــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو °¤§©¤ـــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ـــ¤©§¤°حل وووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو °¤§©¤ـــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ـ¤©§¤°حلوو وو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو °¤§©¤ـــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلووو و°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو °¤§©¤ـــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــ¤© §¤°حلوووو° ¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو °¤§©¤ـــــ ــــــــــ ــــــ¤©§¤ °حلوووو°¤§ © 
©§¤°يسلموو °¤§©¤ـــــ ــــــــ¤© §¤°حلوو°¤§ © 
©§¤°يسلموو °¤§©¤ــ¤©§ ¤°حلوو°¤§© 
مشكووووووو وووووووووو ووووور 
مشكووووووو ووووووووور 
مشكووووووو ووور


----------



## ايمن عادل (5 أكتوبر 2008)

بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس مسا الخير اعزائى


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 أكتوبر 2008)

بركه صلواتهم فلتكن مع جميعنا 
اميـــــــــــــن 
مرسىىىىىىى على الصور 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## oncy (5 أكتوبر 2008)

عظيمة هى اعمالك يا رب​


----------



## amjad-ri (6 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرا  على الصور

بركت  صلواتهم معنا​*


----------



## iam_with_you (7 أكتوبر 2008)

حلوين كتير ربنا يكرمكم


----------



## rana1981 (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*سبحان الله*


----------



## SALVATION (8 أكتوبر 2008)

_انظرو الى نهاية سيرتهم وفتمثلوا بأيمانهم
مشكووووووووووووره



​_


----------



## ثروت ايليا بطرس (18 مارس 2009)

ربناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا يتمجدددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددد


----------



## kalimooo (19 مارس 2009)

رائع يا sharihan

شكرااااااا على الصور الرائعة

ربنا يباركك


----------



## المجدلية (19 مارس 2009)

ربنا يعوض تعبك ......... سلام المسيح


----------



## اكيلا (19 مارس 2009)

[]بركتهم تكون معانا
شكرا لتعبك


----------



## اكيلا (19 مارس 2009)

نفسى ازور اماكنهم واخد بركتهم
			 			دليل على قول الكتاب (اكرم اللذين  يكرموننى)


----------



## ثروت ايليا بطرس (27 مارس 2009)

قد احسست ان محبتكم لى محبة فائقةفأنها من محبة الرب يسوع


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (27 مارس 2009)

بركتهم تكون مع الجميع
ميرسى على الصور الرائعه


----------



## حبك خيال (28 مارس 2009)

*الله الله الله الله الله الله الله 
مشكور على الصور *


----------



## +Nevena+ (28 مارس 2009)

بركة صلواتهم تكون معانا
ميرسي علي الصور​


----------



## cross of jesus (29 مارس 2009)

*صور جميله 

بركتهم تكون معانا 

امـــــــــــــــــــــــين​*


----------



## twety (30 مارس 2009)

*بركه صلاتهم وشفاعتهم
تكون معنا كلنا

شكرا لتعبك
ربنا يبارك حياتك 
*


----------



## vetaa (31 مارس 2009)

*صور جميله جدا
بركتهم تكون معاانا

ميرسى جدا
*


----------



## كوك (31 مارس 2009)

_ميرسى جدا على صور الروعه 

وربنا يبارك حياتك
_​


----------



## ماريتا (3 أبريل 2009)

_جمال جدااااااا_
_بركة صلواتهم تكون مع جميعنا امين_​


----------



## GogoRagheb (7 أبريل 2009)

شكرا ليكى شريهان
وليتمجد اسم الرب​


----------



## الملك العقرب (7 أبريل 2009)

قدوس قدوس انتا يا رب ترسل لانا كواكبة الي الارض لتنير عالمنا المظلم ربنا يباركك يا اخي علي الصور الجميلة ديه


----------



## merna lovejesus (9 أبريل 2009)

صور جميلة بركة صلواتهم تكون معانا اميييييييييييييين


----------



## ايهابكوا (9 أبريل 2009)

صور روعة بركة صلواتهم تكون معانا


----------



## مؤيد ابراهيم (2 مايو 2009)

ليتمجد الله فى قديسية


----------

